# NABBA Universe photo's



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Over 40's



















Over 50's



















Juniors


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Figure Class 2


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Class 4


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Figure Class 1


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

very good pics thanks


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Class 3


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Womens Physique


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Class 2




























Class 1


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Men's Overall










Women's Overall










Pro winner


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Great pics mate, good show was'nt it


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

BRILL picks pal, i was at the pre-judging, i picked most of the results but not the juniors or the figure class 2,s kath mullen was amazing as you can see.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome pics !!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

great pics....


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Excellent pics! Everyone looks fantastic!


----------

